# calculating watts needed with t5's



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

are watts needed for t5's the same formula used for fluros? would 6x54watt t5's be enough/too much for a 4x2x2?

Regards Darren


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Heres a nice tank w/ 1.6 WPG of T5
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/41827-avalons-100g.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

duzzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> are watts needed for t5's the same formula used for fluros? would 6x54watt t5's be enough/too much for a 4x2x2?
> 
> Regards Darren


T5 lights typically come with good reflectors, usually an individual reflector for each bulb. The bulbs are also much brighter than other fluorescent tubes. You need less watts of T5 light to give the light intensity that AH Supply type lights give. How much less depends on the reflectors, the bulbs, etc. I think if you use about 25% less wattage with T5 lights you will be in the right ballpark.

A 4x2x2 tank is about 120 gallons, and you propose 6x54 watts of light or 324 watts, which gives 2.7 watts per gallon. In my opinion that is too much light unless you really want to spend a lot of time pruning, cleaning, monitoring conditions, etc. 4x54 watts would be 216 watts or 1.8 watts per gallon - much more reasonable, in my opinion. Or, you could use the 6x54 watt fixture and suspend it 6 inches or so above the tank.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, hoppy with this plant list would 3x54w (1.4wpg) be ok?

Microsorum pteropus narrow leaf
Microsorum pteropus

Nymphea lotus “red tiger lotus”
or
Nymphea lotus “green tiger lotus”
or
Nymphaea lotus “malay red”

Echinodorus “Devils eye”
Echinodorus “red flame”
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus tenellus

Anubias Nana

Cryptocorne Becketii
Cryptocorne Wendtii “brown and green”
Cryptocorne Petchii
Cryptocorne Undulata

Blyxa japonica


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The Blyxa japonica would probably do better with more light. The lotus, I have no experience with. The others would, I think do ok with 1.4 watts per gallon of T5 light.


----------

